# Sony prs T1 specs.



## ersott (May 5, 2010)

http://www.bol.com/nl/p/elektronica/sony-reader-touch-wit/9000000011652495/index.html

http://www.mobileread.com/forums/showthread.php?t=147920

I think that still waiting for new kindle, I hope this appear soon


----------

